# Susan Sarandon's New 36 year old Boyfriend



## DorothyinOz (Feb 6, 2014)

Personally I think it's great. Loads of men have much younger girlfriends/spouses.


http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ndon-hints-new-relationship-article-1.1604146


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Good for her.

... just wish she could get rid of those Marty Feldman eyes! :cower:


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 6, 2014)

I wish them luck...


----------



## Anne (Feb 6, 2014)

Guess I"m a skeptic, but just how long is he going to hang around with a 67 year old???  




Maybe this should be under "sleeping with your pet".


----------



## Fern (Feb 6, 2014)

Looking at him I would say he needs a 'mother figure', perhaps she needs a son to look after. (not being sceptical of course.)


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2014)

Anne said:


> Guess I"m a skeptic, but just how long is he going to hang around with a 67 year old???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Funny Anne!  LOL


----------



## Falcon (Feb 6, 2014)

I thought Susan went over the hill in that old T-Bird.


----------



## DorothyinOz (Feb 6, 2014)

Falcon said:


> I thought Susan went over the hill in that old T-Bird.



LOL.  

I don't know why she would want someone that young.  Imagine saying "Remember that tv show?....wait a minute you weren't even born yet."  I don't think it will last.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 6, 2014)

I say...good for her, whatever makes them happy.


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

Anne said:


> .................
> 
> Maybe this should be under "sleeping with your pet".



:rofl:

Hey, go Susie! you can afford him hon, and duzzen madder that he's got a porn star mo and a short shelf life 'cos romance ain't what it's all about.


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey, 70 year old men have girlfriends/wifes half their age....no one blinks an eye about that.


----------



## Jillaroo (Feb 6, 2014)

_Good for them, and really why worry about age, i had the same problem when i started going out with my late husband, it's really no-ones business but theirs and as long as they are happy and have respect for each other, that's all that matters _


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 6, 2014)

:iagree:


----------



## Ina (Feb 6, 2014)

Agreeing adults and all that!! What's the problem? My grandmother lived with a boyfriend 25 years her junior, and that was way back in the day. She told me the community didn't keep her company or warm at night. :yougogirl:


----------



## Anne (Feb 6, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Hey, 70 year old men have girlfriends/wifes half their age....no one blinks an eye about that.




Not likely tho, if he's got no money and is tired all the time......


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 6, 2014)

Anne said:


> Not likely tho, if he's got no money and is tired all the time......



He could always join ...

*** WAIT FOR IT !!! ***

... Cenegenics!


----------



## Diwundrin (Feb 6, 2014)

:what1::aargh::awman::danger::eek1::stop1:  NOooooooooo.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2014)

I agree, age shouldn't matter either way.  I wouldn't want to be with a man that was very much younger, or very much older for that matter....but, if you click with each other, that's all that counts.  I wish them well.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> ... just wish she could get rid of those Marty Feldman eyes! :cower:



:wink:Lol, hubby feels the same way! layful:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

It's just something I can't get past - I know she's sexy as all get-out, but the eyes have it ... unfortunately.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 7, 2014)

Just creepy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2014)

If she's trying to resuscitate him she's off by about 6" ...


----------



## DorothyinOz (Feb 8, 2014)

That Guy said:


> Just creepy.



It could be just a platonic kiss for making her the centerfold (or something like that).


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

DorothyinOz said:


> It could be just a platonic kiss for making her the centerfold (or something like that).



Thinking positive, DorothyinOz.  Thinking positive.  I admire that.


----------



## DorothyinOz (Feb 8, 2014)

But then he does take ******.


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Stranger than fiction...


----------



## That Guy (Feb 8, 2014)

Okay, wait a minute.  We've drifted off the subject of older women and younger men.  So, may I respectful submit this extreme cougar . . .


----------



## Anne (Feb 8, 2014)

DorothyinOz said:


> It could be just a platonic kiss for making her the centerfold (or something like that).




Imagine the women he could get if he was really rich.............:lofl:


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 8, 2014)

Not All Couples Are What They Seem

An interesting little story about appearances and perception ...


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

CeeCee said:


> And when he becomes her age, she will be about 97.




So, who says she will want him Forever, LOL.


----------



## RedRibbons (Feb 17, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> It's just something I can't get past - I know she's sexy as all get-out, but the eyes have it ... unfortunately.



Creepy does not even begin to describe it. If he weren't Hugh Hefner, none of those 20 something chicks would even give him a second glance.layful:


----------



## That Guy (Feb 17, 2014)

RedRibbons said:


> Creepy does not even begin to describe it. If he weren't Hugh Hefner, none of those 20 something chicks would even give him a second glance.layful:



True that!


----------

